# Phone info app. Is it needed



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

This app isn't needed if your running an aosp/aokp based rom correct? The rom has these options in it under mobile networks already. I'm just wondering when my phone number drops out do i need to use phone info or can i just use the network mode under mobile networks? Seems like the two would conflict.

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## juancaperez2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

No more since invisisiblek cut that step


----------

